# Colombo Flora Base



## Mark Webb (16 Feb 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I should expect and Ammonia spike with this substrate?


----------



## nry (16 Feb 2011)

No, it's a neutral substrate.


----------



## Mark Webb (16 Feb 2011)

nry said:
			
		

> No, it's a neutral substrate.



Thanks for that.


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Feb 2011)

Their website says to wait for stocking though.  There must be something for them to suggest that.

AC


----------



## nry (16 Feb 2011)

Strange, nothing mentioned on the pack when I used it.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Feb 2011)

company's rarely do. They'd never sell any otherwise. 

I've never tested for ammonia, but i'm certain it does leach the damn stuff. My way to combat it is to water change as a safeguard


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Feb 2011)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3263


----------



## sanj (31 May 2011)

One thing i dont understand is that some seem to suggest it might become depleated after a year?

I suppose this would be in the situation of not water column dosing. I mean it is a clay based soil so it must be good at adsorbing nutrients from the water column and therefore be used in the longer term.

Also dont well established tanks become more acidic overtime and thefefore this soils ph loweing ability becomes less important after a year or so anyway?


----------

